# Solved: Excel 2007 crashes when change font colour



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Hey I've searched the internet and can't seem to find the solution for this... EVERY time I try to change the font colour excel 2007 crashes. Can anyone help, it's very annoying.

Maybe I should never have bought it


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

My research indicates that it is quite likely to be a problem with your printer driver. Make certain that you have the most recent driver for your printer, and, if that doesn't work, try another printer (hopefully a different brand even) and see if you can get that to work.


----------



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

I have updated the printer driver to the newest version, but it has made no difference. I don't see why this would affect Excel anyway I'm not trying to print anything. Is there an update to Excel I could get to fix this or something similar?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Out of curiousity does this problem occur if you log in with another Windows user profile?

Also try to see if the problem occurs when you load Excel in Safe Mode by doing the following:

1. Click Start, and then click Run. 
2. Type the command below but change your path to reflect the true location of your Excel.exe file 
(Note: there is a space before the backslash (*/s*)

*"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Excel.exe" /s *

To eliminate the possibility of printer related problems try setting your default printer to something other than what is currently set. If you do not have more than 1 existing printer you can download CutePDF writer and set the PDF printer as your default.

You may also want to play around with your display settings in the control panel (colors, resolution, etc.) to see if they may be related somehow.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

booey1 said:


> I have updated the printer driver to the newest version, but it has made no difference. I don't see why this would affect Excel anyway I'm not trying to print anything. Is there an update to Excel I could get to fix this or something similar?


You may not be trying to print, but Excel deals with the driver internally to see how to configure the data anyway - I used to have two networked printers at my work with very different drivers, and if I formatted a spreadsheet it would do it according to the driver specs for my default driver - if I then switched printers to print, often things like margins came out wrong. (Have two new printers now, both the same brand and similar in other ways and I don't have this problem anymore.)

So if the driver is updated, are you able to make another printer your default?
Or if not, delete your printer for now and see what that does.


----------



## booey1 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, I've changed the default printer, that seems to have done it


----------



## Dara (May 23, 2004)

strange one !


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ah, the fun of working with PCs!!! The oddities never cease to amaze....


----------



## jdanielb (Mar 26, 2008)

I have MS 2007 products - Word, access, pp, excel. In all bar Word I can't change font or add colour. In excel 2007, what ever I key in the cells, the font stays balck. if I go to print preview I can see the colours I selected. Please help.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Please start a new thread to get the most assistance. The original poster marked this thread as solved and I doubt many people will look at it.

Regards,
Rollin


----------

